# Recent order



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

I received my recent order, thank you. That Sakuma line (14lb test) is fantastic. I have never seen anything like it. I spooled up my 525mag and it cast like a dream.  

I was amazed at how the line behaves, so limp, and the knot was easily formed and tightened. It will certainly add to my efforts. Thank you for importing this line.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm glad you like the line Paul.

It is hands down the best I have used. Heck one of the main reasons I imported it was to ensure my own "stash"...lol.

Looks like I need to place another order..

 

Tommy


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK Tommy give up the details,,, how is it compaired to Tri Plus over all ???


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Shooter,

I guess I really should try it out fishing. To be honest I have only used it on the field and it is the best I've used to date. As far as abrasion resistance and fishability, I would expect it to perform great. The UK guys seem to love it.

If there is enough interest i will get some of the larger stuff with the next order.

Tommy


----------



## b12823 (Jun 26, 2006)

*lbs test*

Does it come in 17 and 20?? Could be interested!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Right now I only have it in the 11 and 14lb test. I imported it because it is the best distance casting line I've seen. If there is enough interest I can order some 17-20 lb test.

Tommy


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Tommy, you've seen me post here and on other boards as well. I bought 2 Abu chrome rockets a month or so age from Randy and I'm game for anything that even MIGHT help me out the next time I get to go fishing from the beach. Don't know what's on a spool but 500-1,000 yds will do.

I'm in. Philly Jack


----------

